# Looking for a Satin in Oregon



## FrancineT (Jan 29, 2013)

I have always loved mice  Not sure why, they're just so little and cute. I ran across my first Satin in Reno, NV, and loved seeing how the gene altered other colors. My husband was not a rodent fan, so when I moved back to Oregon and married him I sold all my little guys. Now, twenty years later, I've decided I want to introduce my children to my old hobby. My son, who was adopted from China when he was 4, is afraid of mice and I want him to see how harmless and cute they are.

We used to see Satins occasionally in pet shops, but now there's nothing beyond the ordinary. I'd really love to get a Satin or two; does anybody know of a breeder with Satins in Oregon? I also hope to see some other unusual colors and coats on this forum, and find out more about mice.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and wecome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 
When I glanced at your topic title I read 'Looking for a Satin Dragon'. I like this idea


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## FrancineT (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm, that sounds like it would make an interesting breed. The Dragon Mouse. What would one of those look like, do you suppose?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Satin


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Francine.


----------

